# minnesota reports



## duckyday (Oct 28, 2003)

Here are some reports from the state of Minnesota.

ALEXANDRIA - Christopherson's Bait & Tackle, Dana Freese, 2 blocks east of Big Ole, (320-763-3255) The fish are in the shallow bays, and are being caught using waxworms, crappie minnows and small jigs, in 2-3 feet of water in the evening. The best lakes are Le Homme Dieu, Lobster, Carlos, Darling and Minnewaska.

ANNANDALE - B.J.'s Bait & Tackle, Bill, west side of Clearwater Lake, between the two public accesses (320-274-3730) The shallow bays and channels on Clearwater Lake are kicking out some panfish. Flu Flus jigs tipped with minnows are working best.

ANOKA - Action's Fishing, Jack, 809 West Hwy 10 (763-422-4890) Visit our web site or call us!

BATTLE LAKE - Ben's Bait & Tackle, Josie, Junction of Hwy 78 and 210 (218-864-5596) Clitheral is producing some sunfish, but the bass and northerns are now moving in and pushing the crappies out. South Turtle, Battle and Deer are producing sunfish in 2-6 feet of water.

BEMIDJI - Bluewater Bait & Sports, Mark Cook, 1 mile north of the Hwy 2 & 71 Intersection (218-444-2248) Not much going on. The ice on area lakes is out. The northerns and walleyes are getting to the end of their spawning runs in the rivers, and the suckers are starting to move in. It seems to be an early spawning season for crappies. Panfish are up, and we are all looking for an excellent opener!

BIG STONE - Bud's Bait & Tackle, Greg or Jim Rasset (320-839-2480) The walleye opener is in two weeks from now. Right now there are minimal reports of sunfish or crappie action.

BLACKDUCK - Timberline Sport & Tackle, Carl Adams, Junction of Hwy 71 and Blackduck Lake Rd (218-835-4636) As of last week, all of the area lakes have opened up. We are now starting to see the first fishermen out. Gilstad is producing crappies in the shallow water. Red Lake is also producing crappies, but you need to fight through the walleyes to get them.

BRAINERD LAKES AREA - Brainerd Guide Service, John Blong (218-825-8965) Spring has returned to the Brainerd Lakes area and the spring crappie bite is heating up on most of the lakes throughout the area. The key locations have been dark bottom areas in 3-4 feet of water. Small jigs tipped with crappie minnows, or puddle jumpers, have been good baits. We look for the crappie fishing to only improve with these warmer conditions. Get the raking done quickly, it's crappie time!

CHISAGO CITY - Frankie's Live Bait and Marine, Brad, Corner of Hwy 8 and Co Rd 77 (651-257-6334) The panfish action is great, they have moved into the shallow bays. There are many limits being taken. Most are using waxworms, small jigs, mini-mites, Flu-Flu jigs, and a leech with a straight hook and bobber with a light line. Good areas to try are the south end of Chisago, South Center near Pancake Island or Hazelton and the north end of North Center. We have had great weather and the fish are really biting!

CROSSLAKE - Holiday of Cross Lake, Lee (218-692-2708) Call Lee for an update.

DETROIT LAKES - Dick Beardsley's Guide Service (218-846-9230) The ice is off all lakes in the Detroit Lakes area. There are a few crappies and sunfish coming from shallow bays and lagoons on area lakes. The bite should really pickup by this weekend and next week if we continue to get the warm weather. It is supposed to turn colder and rain so that could slow things down a bit. If you're coming up to the area this weekend pick some of the smaller lakes and get into the north end where the water should be the warmest. Lindy Little Nipper jigs or small Foxie jigs tipped with a small minnow or 1-inch plastic tails should work well.

DULUTH - Fisherman's Corner, Scott, 7 miles north of Miller Mall on Hwy 53 (218-729-5369) The crappie action has picked up now that the lakes have opened up. Steelhead action has slowed. A good rain would help.

DULUTH - Marine General, 1501 London Road, on the edge of Lake Superior (218-724-8833) The fishing has been good lately, but high winds have prevented some from getting out on the lake trolling, but when they can, fishing has been good anywhere from Duluth to Two Harbors. Try fishing near shore and in less than 60 feet of water with small orange or pink baits like spoons or stick baits. The rivers have good water and are doing pretty well. We expect the smelt to run this week.

EDEN VALLEY - Mike's Bait & Tackle, Mike, right off Hwy 55 (320-453-2248) The sunfish are biting in shallow waters everywhere! All local lakes are producing sunfish and crappies.

GRAND RAPIDS - Rapids Tackle, Don Wendt, 2 blocks west of Jerry's Liquor Warehouse (218-326-9838) You can get some perch, crappies and bluegills by putting a boat in the Mississippi and going to the warm water discharge at the MPL plant in Cohasset. Call Don for an update!

GREY EAGLE - Nancy's Bait & Tackle, Rex, on CR 2, four miles east of the Rock Tavern on Big Birch Lake, four miles west of Upsala (320-285-2405) There have been quite a few fishermen out this past weekend. Crappies and sunfish are now moving into the shallower waters. As long as the weather stays nice the fishing is going to improve. Big Swan is producing some nice crappies and sunfish. The action is just starting to pick up on other area lakes. If we were to get a good rain, the bite would really take off.

HACKENSACK - Swanson's Bait & Tackle, Jim Tuller, Hwy 371 on the north end of Hackensack (218-675-6176) The ice just went off, and there are crappie fishermen out. No reports this week.

KABETOGAMA-NAMAKAN - Gateway Store, US Hwy 53 & CO Rd 122, 30 miles south of Int'l Falls-Canadian border, Phil Hart (218-875-2121) Spring has definitely sprung over this past week. Many days in the 70's made ice unsafe and no reports of fishing this past week to share with readers. A few boats were sighted on Kabetogama last weekend, but they had to dodge ice flows. Patches of ice shared the open waters on both Kabetogama and Namakan. The forecasts indicate continued warm weather which should clear the lakes of ice by mid-week. Northern pike should be in the shallows and fun to catch on Namakan, please release those big females so they continue to spawn. Crappie action will be dependent on water temperatures, look for them in shallow bays that warm early.

LAKE OF THE WOODS -Area Tourism Bureau, Jane, near junction of Hwy 11 and Hwy 172 in Baudette (1-800-382-FISH) Now that the walleye season has officially closed, fishing attentions are shifting to less sought after, yet no less formidable prey. The northern pike season is continuous on Lake of the Woods, and the strength and power they show when hitting lures or bait makes them one of the most exciting fish to catch in Minnesota. Although the average size across the state runs 3-4 pounds, trophies over 20 pounds are caught each year - many of them on Lake of the Woods. Once the ice goes out of the bays and the water warms slightly, the often elusive northern moves in to feed as they prepare for the spawn. Three northern pike may be taken off Lake of the Woods, with only one over 40 inches, and all fish from 30 -40 inches being released immediately. But if the size of the northern pike doesn't impress you, try your line at a lake sturgeon. No North American freshwater fish grows larger or lives longer than this prehistoric fish, which closely resembles fossils from 100 million years ago. Lake sturgeon have been known to live more than 100 years and grow larger than 200 pounds. Sturgeon fishing is closed in most of Minnesota, but is open for catch and release on Lake of the Woods and Rainy River much of the year, with open season coming in the spring from April 24th to May 7th. One fish is allowed per license year, and must measure 45-50 inches long, or over 75 inches. Immediately upon reducing a fish to possession, you must sign and date your angling license. A sturgeon tag is required, and is available where ever fishing licenses are sold.

LEECH LAKE - Anderson's Resorts, Tim (1-800-516-0077) First open water anglers usually try Shingobee Bay for crappies this time of year.

MANKATO - The Bobber Shop, North Riverfront Drive (507-625-8228) Madison Lake is producing a lot of crappies along the culvert, in 4-8 feet of water with a jig and minnow. The area near Buck Masters Bridge is also producing crappies. Try both sides of the road around 8 pm. Sunfish and Crappies are being found on the west side of Francis in 4-6 feet of water with small jigs, a crappie minnow and a slip bobber. Madison is producing crappies near the DNR access, along the shore to the narrows in 14-22 feet of water, suspended. Crappies have been a little deeper in Washington. Try fishing them here in 12-16 feet of water around Third Point and Bakers Bay.

MILLE LACS - Lundeen's Tackle Castle, Bill Lundeen, Onamia (320-532-3416) Check our web site for updates.

MONTEVIDEO - DJ's Sporting Goods, Jon Dahlvang, east Hwy 7, south side of Hwy, (320-269-7265) Lac qui Parle has been producing crappies off shore in Volden's Pit. They are using small jigs and minnows or plain hooks and minnows. They are also catching catfish and white bass here also. The area near Brenneman's Bridge they are catching a lot of white bass using jigs and minnows and also catfish using slip sinker rigs on the bottom with cut bait and nightcrawlers. Some are finding catfish on the Minnesota River using dead bait on the bottom.

NISSWA - Dave's Sportland Bait & Tackle, Jason, 2 miles south of Nisswa at the Intersection of Hwy 371 and Cty Rd 77, next to Schaefer's Foods (218-963-2401) The crappies are really putting smiles on faces around here. The fishing in the channel areas is getting quite good. The Bar Harbor and Breezy Point docks are producing along with North Long, Mission Lake, Margaret, and the Whitefish Chain. With all of this sunshine it just keeps getting better as the crappies pour into the shallows. Crappie minnows on a small jig seem to be working best. Time of day doesn't matter a whole lot, the fish are biting all day long. The sunfish are biting good too in the same areas. Waxworms are producing nice big sunnies. Time to play hooky and go catch a mess of slab crappies and sunnies.

PARK RAPIDS - Delaney's Sport Center, Kevin, East 1st St (218-732-4281) People are just starting to get out and shore fish, and the best crappie action is being found near the fill area of Long Lake. The bays on the big lakes are just warming up, so within the next week the fishing is going to pick up. No reports on bluegills.

PELICAN RAPIDS - Park Region Sport Shop, Lee Brenna, Intersection of Interstate 59 and 108 in downtown Pelican Rapids (800-962-8553) With the latest nice weather, sunfish and crappies are moving into the shallow bays. Try fishing off the road ditches in Mud Lake. Bass Harbor in Lake Lida is producing some nice crappies. There is a lot of high water flooded into the brush in the local lakes, and you can find crappies there. Some are catching fish in the road ditches in spots. Ditches flooded by Sand Lake are doing well. The Red River is back within its banks and catfish and walleye fishing here has been good. Hopefully next week the weather will improve even more and so will the fishing.

RAINY LAKE - Rainy Lake Tourism (1-800-FALLS-MN) With the closing of the spring fishing season April 14th, it's time to get ready for summer style angling. There are strong age classes of walleye in Rainy Lake and Rainy River so you won't spend a great deal of time angler to pull in a nice one. The slot limit returns all breeding size females, so you toss back a few, but keep a few too. The key is catching nice sized walleye with regularity.

RED WING - Four Seasons Sport Shop, 2301 W Main St (651-388-4334) The water is going down now and some are catching fish in 10-14 feet of water. There using jigs like sonars and are fishing the shoreline up along the dam.

SAINT CLOUD - Corky's Gas & Bait , Main Street in Rockville (320-251-1567) All ice is off of area lakes. There is a lot of action on the Horseshoe Chain right now. Watch for next week's report.

SAINT CLOUD - Stop Light Bait, Honest Don, 8th Avenue SE, St. Cloud (320-255-9689) Last week fishermen reported on and off success on many of the area lakes. Varying weather conditions have seemed to have affected the fishing. Sunfish and crappie fishermen should try the Clearwater, Horseshoe, Little Rock, Cedar, Pearl, Birch and Koronis Lakes. Many other lakes in the area will also be productive. With the warm and stabilized weather the fishing will only get better. The Mississippi River is running high and some fishermen are catching crappies.

SPICER - Mel's Sportshop, Hwy 23 and Ruth Street (320-796-2000) Next Lake Bay is hot for sunfish, with Timberwolf flies and Flu Flus working the best. Some fish are being caught on West Norway Lake and in Elkhorn Lake Bay. The west end of Koronis and the east bay by the Highway 55 bridge are producing crappies. With the warmer temperatures, the fishing will get better and better. Call for an update.

STARBUCK - Minnewaska Bait, Larry Jensen, Hwy 29 near the Starbuck Marina (320-239-2239) We are into the prime time for sunnie and crappie action. Crappies are being found in the Starbuck marina or near the fish hatchery. Try using crappie minnows with small jigs or tube jigs; these seem to be working the best. For sunnies you can try small leeches or angle worms with small jigs, and they are hitting the best in the Starbuck marina. Crappie fishermen are getting their limits each day. Don't miss this action!

STILLLWATER - Jimmy's Bait and Tackle, Stillwater (651-430-2554) Unofficial St. Croix River Water Level as of April 17, 2006 at 8:00 p.m. is 682.54 meaning NO-WAKE ZONE should be OFF. Check for postings. No-Wake is on when the river's water level hits 683' or higher. The crappie bite is scattered on the river. Red and green jigs tipped with crappie and fatheads are the best bet. The water temps on local lakes is heating up. Pink and white is a great spring color for crappies and sunnies. We recommend Chubby or Flu Flu's. Big Carnelian, Demontriville/Olson, and Big Marine are good choices if you are not ready for the river yet. The power plant is staring to heat up too!

WACONIA - Mase's In Towne Marine, Cindy, corner of Lake and Elm (952-442-2096) Crappies are being found in the very shallow waters, 2-5 feet deep, in the Waconia Bay area. Some fish are being located above the submerged milfoil. The water is warming up quickly. Stop in for the latest report because it is changing daily. During the month of April we have shorter hours. Regular hours will resume in May.

WAYZATA - Wayzata Bait & Tackle, Tim or Bob, half mile west off I-494 on Hwy 12 (952-473-2227) Crappies are biting in 8-10 feet of water on jigs and minnows in the morning. Sunnies are starting to come into the shallow waters and are biting on minnows. The small lakes are all producing fish right now.

WINNIBIGOSHISH - Walleye Visions, Tom Neustrom, 21622 Airport Rd, Grand Rapids (218-327-2312) Haven't been around the last two weeks, but don't pity me for I was In the Florida Keys catching bone crushing fish, and that's not all bad. Upon my return the ice has left most of the lakes in the area, and except for a little bit of rebel type ice on Big Winnie, that's about gone too. There haven't been any fishermen out much just yet, but in the next few days the crappie fishing will kick in and a lot of anglers will be chasing them around. I will keep you posted on some of the hot early season bites in the area. The walleye run is on at the Little Cutfoot Stripping Operation, and by the looks of it there will be another banner year of eggs taken for the hatchery. The Cutfoot Operation is the largest in the State and helps to supplement other areas of Minnesota that are in need of supplemental stocking from areas other than their own. If you haven't had the chance to visit the Cutfoot operation, then make a point of it. The gathering of eggs can be done in a week to ten days, so don't waste time. The crew will handle thousands of fish in a matter of days and this is the most unique in all of the State. For updated information dial the DNR Area Fisheries Office at 218-327-4430.


----------



## duckyday (Oct 28, 2003)

ALEXANDRIA - Christopherson's Bait & Tackle, Dana Freese, 2 blocks east of Big Ole, (320-763-3255) The panfish are really biting! Both crappies and sunfish are in the shallow waters. Some are having luck on Carlos, Le Homme Dieu, Daring, Minnewaska and Geneva. Try flu flu jigs, hair jigs & tube jigs in 1-3 feet of water just before evening.

ANNANDALE - B.J.'s Bait & Tackle, Bill, west side of Clearwater Lake, between the two public accesses (320-274-3730) Crappie tourney is full. Sunnies and crappies are biting the shallow muddy bays. Greenshed Bay, Osterbys, Horseshoe Bay, Mcbrides Bay best, mostly using white and yellow flu flus with crappie minnows or waxworms. Main body water temp is 50-53 degrees. Bays are even warmer.

ANOKA - Action's Fishing, Jack, 809 West Hwy 10 (763-422-4890) The weather this past weekend was awesome. The bait shop was busy with lots of people fishing crappies and some river action for catfish and rough fish, although it seems those pesky smallmouth and walleyes were bothering everyone. The local lakes were all good for some action. Water temps are already up to 60 degrees. Let's hope for a successful spring season. The shore fishing on Pelican Lake near Monticello this spring has been phenomenal, with lots of limits of nice crappies.

BATTLE LAKE - Ben's Bait & Tackle, Josie, Junction of Hwy 78 and 210 (218-864-5596) Crappie fishing has picked up quite a bit on Clitherall and Battle and in East Elbow Lake, in around 7-8 feet of water using crappie minnows. Sunnies are being found on South Turtle and Clitheral, but you need to sort through them. Perch are biting on Otter Tail Lake in 12-15 feet of water. You can try using fatheads, waxworms or small crappie minnows.

BEMIDJI - Bluewater Bait & Sports, Mark Cook, 1 mile north of the Hwy 2 & 71 Intersection (218-444-2248) The fish run on the Mississippi is starting to wind down. The crappie and panfish action is starting to heat up in shallow waters on the area lakes. There have been lots of good reports coming out of Lake Bemidji and some smaller area lakes. Everyone seems to be gearing up for the opener coming up.

BIG STONE - Bud's Bait & Tackle, Greg or Jim Rasset (320-839-2480) There isn't really a lot of fishing action going right now, we are gearing up for this weekend's opener. There has been some shore fishing crappie action in the low flow area of the Minnesota River. With the water temps so high, it should be a great opener!

BLACKDUCK - Timberline Sport & Tackle, Carl Adams, Junction of Hwy 71 and Blackduck Lake Rd (218-835-4636) There has been a lot of fishermen headed to Red, and they have had a lot of action there. If you fight through the walleyes you can catch some crappies. Crappies have also been biting on Gilstad & Rabideau. As the water temps go up the fishing action is improving.

BRAINERD LAKES AREA - Brainerd Guide Service, John Blong (218-825-8965) The crappie fishing has been nothing short of fantastic on many of the smaller lakes in the Brainerd area. The unseasonably warm temperatures have pushed the panfish into the shallows. Key locations have been the small, shallow, backwater areas. Small boat harbors, channels and bog areas have been great locations. Small feathered jigs, 1/64-oz, suspended below tiny bobbers have been effective baits for both crappies and large bluegills.

CHISAGO CITY - Frankie's Live Bait and Marine, Brad, Corner of Hwy 8 and Co Rd 77 (651-257-6334) Right now, most of the fish are located in the shallow waters of our area lakes. Every dock seems to have fish at the end of it. It is very easy right not to catch limits of sunnies and crappies. The river is opening up this weekend and the level right now is good. This should make for a good river opening in the Lower St. Croix. Sunfish are being caught on waxworms and small jigs or a casting bobber with light line.

CROSSLAKE - Holiday of Cross Lake, Lee (218-692-2708) Call Lee for an update.

DETROIT LAKES - Dick Beardsley's Guide Service (218-846-9230) The panfish bite continues to improve especially for bluegills which are being caught right up in the shallow water bays. The crappies for the most part are still sitting out in 8-12 feet. Lindy Little Nipper jigs and Foxie jigs with 1-inch plastic tails have been working well. Little Detroit, Prairie, Franklin, Sallie, Floyd, Little Bemidji, Crystal and Little Pelican are all kicking out some fish. The fishing should only get better as the water continues to warm.

DULUTH - Fisherman's Corner, Scott, 7 miles north of Miller Mall on Hwy 53 (218-729-5369) The smelt are still running and we just had the best smelt run in years. Smelt up to a foot long have been caught. The steelheads had a pretty good run, not as many loopers as we have seen in the past The water temp is really changing fast, so the fish are moving on the rivers fast. Some are fly fishing in the mouths of the rivers and catching cohos, loopers, steelheads and even some lake trout. Others are trolling in Lake Superior and are having luck finding fish. The water temp is rising and the fish are getting more active and being caught in the top 10-30 feet of water. The crappies are still staging and haven't moved into the shallows yet. Some reports of bluegill action, but if the wind picks up and the water is mixing, the fish can't find warmer temps and this slows the bite. The brook trout season has started out well, the best in years.

DULUTH - Marine General, 1501 London Road, on the edge of Lake Superior (218-724-8833) Most are getting some cohos and lake trout by trolling on Lake Superior. The action has been a little slow after the smelt run. Some fish are being found in the shallow waters near Park Point. Our stream trout fishing has been decent in the inland streams. Most are finding fish here in the deep holes using spinners or nightcrawlers. The Lake Superior tributary streams are slowing down, but some loopers and spawned out steel heads are being caught. If we have a good rain there should be a push of fresh fish. There are no crappie reports yet.

EDEN VALLEY - Mike's Bait & Tackle, Mike, right off Hwy 55 (320-453-2248) Call for this weeks report!

GRAND RAPIDS - Rapids Tackle, Don Wendt, 2 blocks west of Jerry's Liquor Warehouse (218-326-9838) Things are just getting going. We will report next week!

GREY EAGLE - Nancy's Bait & Tackle, Rex, on CR 2, four miles east of the Rock Tavern on Big Birch Lake, four miles west of Upsala (320-285-2405) Sunday the action was pretty good and people started coming in with reports of ¾ to 1 lb. crappies being caught on Big Swan Lake. Others are having luck catching 1-2 lb crappies on Big Birch Lake, by fishing the old boat marina using fatheads. Crappies are also being found on Little Birch Lake in the channel/creek area. The sunfish action is also started to improve on the area lakes.

HACKENSACK - Swanson's Bait & Tackle, Jim Tuller, Hwy 371 on the north end of Hackensack (218-675-6176) Fishing action has been up and down with the swing in temps. Try fishing the north side of any area lakes in the shallows and for crappies try a white plastic jig and a minnow or waxworm. Lindsey, Birch and Woman Lake are producing some nice fish.

KABETOGAMA-NAMAKAN - Gateway Store, US Hwy 53 & CO Rd 122, 30 miles south of Int'l Falls-Canadian border, Phil Hart (218-875-2121) Will report next week!

LAKE OF THE WOODS -Area Tourism Bureau, Jane, near junction of Hwy 11 and Hwy 172 in Baudette (1-800-382-FISH) The 10th Annual Ice -out Trophy Pike Tournament will be hosted by Minnesota's Lake of the Woods Area Resorts April 29-30. The tournament runs from 8 a.m. to 4 p.m. on Saturday, and from 8 a.m. to 2 p.m. on Sunday. Registration, tournament, departure and weigh-in all takes place at the tournament's headquarters a t Zippel Bay Resort. There is a $50.00 entry fee per two contestant team. 1st Place is 50% of cash taken in and a trophy. For ticket information and more details call 800-222-2537. But if the size of the northern pike doesn't impress you, try your line at a lake sturgeon. No North American freshwater fish grows larger or lives longer than this prehistoric fish, which closely resembles fossils from 100 million years ago. Lake sturgeon have been known to live more than 100 years and grow larger than 200 pounds. With the opening season beginning on April 24th to May 7th. One fish is allowed per license year, and must measure 45 to 50 inches long, or over 75 inches. Immediately upon reducing a fish to possession, you must sign and date your angling license. A sturgeon tag is required, and is available wherever fishing licenses are sold.

LEECH LAKE - Anderson's Resorts, Tim (1-800-516-0077) Crappies, bluegills and perch are biting in the shallow bays. Try Shingobee Bay in about 3-5 feet of water.

MANKATO - The Bobber Shop, North Riverfront Drive (507-625-8228) Lake Crystal is producing crappies off the public boat landing and near the highway in the evening for those using lighted bobbers and crappie minnows with small jigs. Washington and Bakers Bay are producing crappies in 13-14 feet of water. Try using small jigs tipped with minnows. There are also some reports of fish caught near the Buck Masters Bridge and in Madison Lake in the evening. Sunfish and crappies are being found near the west end of Lake Francis in the early morning hours and late at night.

METRO AREA EAST - Blue Ribbon Bait & Tackle, Oakdale (651-777-2421) The St. Croix is very hot right now. Everything seems to be biting. Northland Slurpies have been very productive for all species on the Croix. The Bayport area and the Power Plant have both been productive. White Bear Lake has been producing fish as well. The crappies and sunfish are in the shallows. The north end of Bald Eagle is also a safe bet for both crappies and sunnies.

MILLE LACS - Lundeen's Tackle Castle, Bill Lundeen, Onamia (320-532-3416) The ice is out on Mille Lacs and the springtime ritual is underway. The spawn is nearly complete, docks and boatlifts are going in the water and crappie anglers lining the shallows looking for some early season action. Some decent catches have come from the shallow water near Fr. Hennepin Park. Use a Flu-Flu/crappie minnow combo fished at about 2 feet.

MONTEVIDEO - DJ's Sporting Goods, Jon Dahlvang, east Hwy 7, south side of Hwy, (320-269-7265) There have been some crappies caught in the lake near Volden's Pit and also on the river. Catfish are also being caught on the river.

NISSWA - Dave's Sportland Bait & Tackle, Jason, 2 miles south of Nisswa at the Intersection of Hwy 371 and Cty Rd 77, next to Schaefer's Foods (218-963-2401) The crappies are in the shallows and they are hungry. Channel areas have been good spots to fish lately. Crappies are really moving in to the warmer water areas now. Puddle Jumpers or crappie minnows are working best. Flu-flus and waxworms are catching some nice sunfish. The best colors for both crappies and sunnies have been pink/white or yellow/white. Anglers are finding success at the Bar Harbor docks, Margaret, Hubert and Green Lake on the south end of Gull Lake. The bite should only get better as we head into May. The walleye opener is only a couple of weeks away, time to start your preparations. It is going to be a big opener on Gull this year.

PARK RAPIDS - Delaney's Sport Center, Kevin, East 1st St (218-732-4281) Over the weekend the fishing action has really heated up. Try fishing in the warm bays in the shallow waters, around 4-6 feet of water in areas with dark colored bottoms. Panfish are being found in most area lakes. Most are fishing crappies at the moment, so no bluegill report this week.

PELICAN RAPIDS - Park Region Sport Shop, Lee Brenna, Intersection of Interstate 59 and 108 in downtown Pelican Rapids (800-962-8553) We have had some good reports of crappies biting on the area lakes. Most are fishing from shore.

RAINY LAKE - Rainy Lake Tourism (1-800-FALLS-MN) We are preparing for an excellent Governor's Opener on Rainy Lake! Visit our web site!

RED WING - Four Seasons Sport Shop, 2301 W Main St (651-388-4334) Some fishermen are still catching walleye in around 14-15 ft. of water using a jig and a minnow. Bass are starting to move up toward shore in around 5-6 ft. of water. Try using cranks or maybe a buzz bait in the shallower waters. As the water goes down, the fishing should improve.

SAINT CLOUD - Corky's Gas & Bait , Main Street in Rockville (320-251-1567) The panfish were hitting really well over the weekend. They are starting to pre-spawn and hit in the shallow areas of Pleasant, Pearl, East Lake and the Horseshoe Chain. Try using waxworms for these panfish. Crappies are starting their pre-spawn. With the weather improving so will the action. Try 8-10 feet of water using a Flu Flu jig in all area lakes.

SAINT CLOUD - Stop Light Bait, Honest Don, 8th Avenue SE, St. Cloud (320-255-9689) The panfish have been biting on Clearwater, Briggs, Lake Julia and the Horseshoe Chain. The weather conditions have been affecting some lakes more than others. The Mississippi has still been running high, and some angles have caught crappies and catfish. Don't forget to stop down and pick up some of our leeches that we have for sale!

SPICER - Mel's Sportshop, Hwy 23 and Ruth Street (320-796-2000) The panfish seem to be biting everywhere, the warm weather has brought them into the shallows on most of the area lakes. Nest Lake has been steady with sunfish and crappies biting well on Flu-Flus, Northland Jigs and also minnows and waxworms. The east bay by Hwy 23 is the most popular spot. Lake Andrew has been good for panfish in the north bay and by the inlet. The south bay on North Long Lake has been producing some nice sunfish, with artificial flies the top lure. Some nice crappies are being caught on Ringo Lake off of Hwy 71. Minnows are best here especially around dusk. There are reports of sunfish coming from the channel on the northeast side of Elkhorn Lake. West Norway Lake near the access has given up some nice crappies, with minnows being by far the best bait. Lake Calhoun, by the dam, has been good since ice out for sunfish, perch and some crappies.

STARBUCK - Minnewaska Bait, Larry Jensen, Hwy 29 near the Starbuck Marina (320-239-2239) We are into the prime time for sunnie and crappie action. Crappies are being found in the Starbuck marina or near the fish hatchery. Try using crappie minnows with small jigs or tube jigs; these seem to be working the best. For sunnies you can try small leeches or angle worms with small jigs, and they are hitting the best in the Starbuck marina. Crappie fishermen are getting their limits each day. Don't miss this action! Call us for more info!

STILLWATER - Jimmy's Bait and Tackle, Stillwater (651-430-2554) River level-no wake zone taken off. Silver bass are hitting on white rooster tails at the inlet by the power plant. Crappies are biting down by the 94 bridge, the crappie hole across form the Bayport Beach Marine and on both the north side and the south side of the Stillwater bridge on the Wisconsin side. Big Carnelian and Boot Lake are producing fair sized panfish.

WACONIA - Mase's In Towne Marine, Cindy, corner of Lake and Elm (952-442-2096) The fishing has been excellent! The crappie bite has depended on the weather. These fish are biting actively need to be sorted down to ½ lb. size. Up to 13-14 inches would not be uncommon. Make sure to release fish, such as spawning bass, carefully! The waters temps have warmed quickly n the shallow weedy bays, and these are the areas to fish. Please call the number above for current hours. As the season goes on, our hours are extended.

WAYZATA - Wayzata Bait & Tackle, Tim or Bob, half mile west off I-494 on Hwy 12 (952-473-2227) The fishing this past week has been great! Many are using orange or purple colored jigs, fishing near the greenest weeds on the north sides of the bays. There will be a lot of people out this weekend because of the crappie contest which starts Friday night at midnight and goes till Saturday afternoon. The weigh-in is at Lord Fletchers. Some are finding action by fishing near the island, anywhere from 6-8 feet of water using jigs and minnows. The sunfish have moved up this week, try using waxworms in 6-8 feet of water also. Try and stay away from the boat traffic, which is spooking the fish.

WINNIBIGOSHISH - Walleye Visions, Tom Neustrom, 21622 Airport Rd, Grand Rapids (218-327-2312) With all of the ice out and the water warming up nicely, this is gearing up for a season that we need. The shiners are showing up in great numbers on Big Winnie and it looks like, for a change, that there will not be a lacking of bait for the opener. Many of the lakes in the area have walleyes either spawning at this time, or they are already done, which is definitely a switch over the last several years. For the anglers that want to get out and chase panfish early remember to check the back bays off the main lakes and don't be afraid to go up into 2-4 feet of water. A small jig and minnow under a lighted bobber is good for early crappies and perch, and for the sunnies try a couple waxies on a small ice-fishing spoon or jig again under a small bobber. As long as the wind doesn't blow too bad, fishing can be fun right now for panfish and a fresh fish dinner this time of year is mighty tasty.


----------

